# ABT and Fatty experiment



## pacman (Jul 24, 2007)

Read so much about fatties and ABT's that I had to try myself.

My wife's stomach is too sensitive so I made 1/2 jalepenos and 1/2 anaheim chilis ABT's...  I tried two different fillings, the only difference being one had some grated cheddar.  Cream cheese, minced garlic, minced chives and lemon juice.  I was a little disappointed with the heat of the jalepenos (kinda like the spice) and I like crispy bacon (mine was a bit rubbery).  I'm not sure if I don't know how to shop for jalepenos or what.  And for the bacon wrap, has anyone attempted lightly pre-cook the bacon to achieve a crisper outcome without tacking too much time on the smoke?  The anaheim chilis were a bit lacking in flavor (don't recommend them).  Plus, it was kinda hard to wrap a single strip of bacon over the entire length of the chili.  

My fatty was a success in that it was smokey and delicious.  But I put a stick of pepper jack inside that, once melted, just oozed out onto the plate upon cutting it open.  Next time I may try the ABT filling instead to keep the filling in place.

Got a pic of the ABT's and not of the Fatty.


----------



## linescum (Jul 24, 2007)

try an omlet fattie they're the best


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 24, 2007)

Good looking smoke.  By the way, the high temperature cheeses work well with fatties.  They soften but don't melt.


----------



## pacman (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's the photo... sorry for the newbieism


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2007)

PacMan!

NEVER apologize for being a newbie!

We are all in this to further the great pursuit of the ultimate Q and everyone who comes on board is welcome to learn, contribute and help everyone else with their expertise. And quite often questions posed by newer members lead to whole new avenues of thought, and new recipes and of course...Great Eats!

You seem to be well on your way!

Cheers!


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 25, 2007)

How do you make an omlet fattie?

do you pre cook the eggs?

sounds like I would try this, Hell I try anything once 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







maybe not anything


----------



## ron50 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very well said Monty!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks good to me Pacman! Those are some big ABTs!

BTW we were all newbies once and probaly asked the same questions you will not to worry! I think my first question was "What's a fatty and what's an ABT?" Best questions I ever asked been addicted ever since!


----------



## stillcajun (Jul 25, 2007)

Pacman, 

That's some great looking grub.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

One question...where's her portion of abt's?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Every time I make ABT's I use at least a half dozen chiles cause they go so fast. Then again, japs around here are $.86/#


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a post from Crownovercoke that will help answer your question, you can experiment from here
*"Southwest Omlet FATTY* 
                                                              I cant take complete credit for this!!! This is my version though

2 Lbs of sausage
4 eggs precooked
1 Jalepeno (optional)
1/2 red bell pepper
1/2 yellow vidalia onion
2 Cloves of minced garlic
pepper jack cheese 
mild cheddar cheese 
Salt and pepper

Roll it all up wrap with bacon to hold it together better.
generously season the top w/ McCormicks Montreal Steak seasoning
Smoke it for 2-3 hrs at 225 then cover w/ pepper jack 
Slice and Serve"


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

Gee only $0.86/lb? I bought some on sale tonight for $1.89/lb! Had to pick through them most were shriveled already. They had a ton of all kinds tonight though. I wish they put up signs though I have no idea what most of them were. Had some neat little peppers that looked like tiny jalepinos but were about 2 inches long and about as thick as a pencil. I don't know if they were hot or what ... cute little things though $2.99/lb so I didn't try them.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

those were probably serrano chiles, they are a bit hotter then japs and probably not good ABT material as there isnt much cargo space...I have some in my fridge as a matter of fact, i might have to post how they turn out on my next ABT smoke.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

Probably be good in say ... chilli then? Expensive little buggers though!


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

OOHH I see why your chiles are so expensive...But yes they are wonderful in chili, salsa, marinades, or anything else you would like to put some extra heat in but don't have the stomach for something hotter. I won't tell you how...expensive they are here.


----------



## schultzy (Jul 26, 2007)

Or do you roll out and spread contents inside then roll up.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

you roll it out then roll it up then wrap in bacon.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmmm....abts and eggs rolled up in a fattie.......


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 26, 2007)

When entertaining a crowd that boasts of liking spice I will usually save the seeds from several peppers and mix up a special ABT that isn't marked in any way... waiting to see who gets it is just part of the fun, the rest is ribbing them about being a softie.

If you haven't tried PeculiarMike's breakfast burritos you should mix up a batch... They are out of this world... Crumbled fatty, scrambled eggs, onion, pepper..whatever spooned onto a large flour tortilla with cheese, sour cream, and salsa.... mmmm to die for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 26, 2007)

lmao, making a "special" ABT. i have done that before. i put some seeds out out of a few japs in one ABT. i put 2 toothpicks thru it so i would know which one it was. i made just for my B-I-L. he never showed up that night though. i will get him one day though, you just wait and see.


----------



## linescum (Jul 26, 2007)

put it in the middle and roll it up..as far as the eggs you pre cook them , i only get them to a stiffness i can work with them and let the smoker do the rest. there are many different ways to do them.. i got the idea from the breakfast wraps from the minit mart uptown and figure i would try it on a fattie


----------

